# Major changes to internet usage announced.



## Michael. (Apr 1, 2014)

.

Major changes to internet usage announced.



.​
.


----------



## Bee (Apr 1, 2014)

1st April by any chance Michael????:wink:


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 1, 2014)

_Yep April Fools joke for sure_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2014)

layful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

